# Left shoulder blade pain



## Guest (Mar 20, 1999)

Has anyone had pain in their left shoulder blade when having an attack of IBS?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Had that type of pain with gall bladder problems many years ago. It almost makes you cry it hurts so bad.Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 1999)

Lnape,Thanks for responding. What kind of gallbladder problems did you have? I have been having problems for 2 years. I'm finally going to the Doctor Monday. My problem has been constipation, abdominal swelling, stomach pain, shoulder pain, & alot of gas. On my own I did discover that I cannot tolerate milk products & whenever I eat a dairy product I take lots of Lactaid. It helps a little, I still have the gas. I have been taking a colon cleansing product that I got from GNC. It helps but in the past 2 weeks I'm still having a problem with constipation. I'm hoping it is just stress,I'm dealing with my Mother's serious illness.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Karmen,I had the pain in the stomach nausae diarrhea adnwhen it got really bad the pain went to my shoulder blade. I had stones in the gallbladder and it was not functioning at all. Had it removed in 1976 have a big scar they don't do it that way any more. Then after that the ibs diarrhea struck and I found no relief until taking the Caltrate Plus 600 calcium supplement with minerals. I think you can be doing some harm by doing that thing you call colon cleansing. I don't know a lot about it but you have to be getting rid of a lot of good bacteria in the colon when you do that. Mayby a combination of calcium and magnesium will help you more.Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 1999)

Karmen -I sometimes experience a sharp pain in my left shoulder, generally followed by a D attack. Its like a knife stabbing through the shoulder and is really painful.I have been told, believe it or not, that it is gas! how you can get gas in your shoulder is beyond me. However, I was taught to do stretches - reach, reach, reach for the ceiling - to release the gas. It generally works for me. I'm not sure if that's what you have, but . . . . could be.


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

hi karmenwell it was my right shoulder that was killing me for months,it felt like i had a cold in it that would not go away hurt like hell, along with lower right leg pain charlie[This message has been edited by charlie (edited 03-25-99).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 1999)

Hi Charlie,I realize this is an old message, but I was just wondering if you still get that right shoulder blade pain anymore? I seem to have this blade pain that is fairly bothersome from time to time. I have had my gallbladder out so I know it's not that! Any suggestions??Thanks,Anne H.


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

hi anneno more right shoulder, after gallbladder sergurycharlie


----------

